# telechargement interrompu



## knorfnk (20 Novembre 2008)

Je cherche à télécharger des vidéos ou autres fichiers volumineux comme des programmes...etc (non illicite).
Quand je trouve le bon URL et lance le téléchargement au bout de quelques minutes ma live box arrête la connexion puis repart juste derrière.
Le problème réside dans le fait que firefox comme safari ne reprend pas le téléchargement et il faut donc tout reprendre du début car le fichier semble être corrompu.
Existe-t-il une autre solution que de changer d'opérateur internet comme un utilitaire par exemple ou un puggin pour firefox ou safari?
ma configuration : mac OSX 10.5.5
merci d'avance.


----------



## Sidor (20 Novembre 2008)

Salut

J'ai une livebox sagem et le même problème de temps à autres: les téléchargements volumineux s'arrêtent net au bout d'un certain temps sans possibilité de reprendre le chargement au moment où il a stoppé. Après de nombreuses recherches, il s'agirait d'un problème avec la dernière mise à jour de la box, un correctif est prévu mais pour l'instant rien de neuf (cela est valable également pour des users sur windows). 
Pour y remédier, j'utilise l'utilitaire de téléchargement "speed download" et maintenant plus de soucis, donc soit tu attends, soit tu investis dans ce soft, soit tu te trouves un autre logiciel de gestion de téléchargement.


----------



## Dan le breton (20 Novembre 2008)

Lapacomprite
Firefox reprend les telechargements interrompus sans probleme ? tu dois faire untruc qu'il faut pas
revoit ta copie et courage
kenavo


----------



## divoli (20 Novembre 2008)

Il s'agit en toute vraisemblance d'un problème avec la Livebox, que l'on est un certain nombre à connaitre.

Reprendre les téléchargements avec Safari ou Firefox est pénible et souvent n'amène à rien, c'est souvent une perte de temps.

J'en suis à faire mes gros téléchargements avec iGetter, qui a un système de reprise particulièrement efficace...

Note du modo : knorfnk, juste en dessous d'Applications, dans la liste des forums, figure "Internet et réseau". Ça ne te dis rien ? 

On déménage !


----------



## knorfnk (22 Novembre 2008)

Ouahhh toutes mes excuses...j'ai eu acces a la page de ce forum via google...j'ai du manquer quelque chose ou je n'ai tout simplement pas fait attention.
Je vais essayer iGetter&#8230;merci a vous.
Dan, ma copie est revue, ma livebox fonctionne bien et pour finir mes logiciels aussi, tout est bien configuré en gros. Les fichiers à télécharger sont assez gros et ma connexion 512k met du temps à effectuer ledit téléchargement. 
Quand ma livebox se reboot (si c'est cela&#8230;je ne sais pas) firefox perd donc le signal et cela doit faire bugger, mon mac comme ma PS3 avec laquelle j'ai eu le même problème.
À voir, je ne suis pas tres doué dans ce domaine donc ce ne sont que des spéculations&#8230;merci a vous en tout cas.
Merci a vous en tout cas...


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2008)

knorfnk a dit:


> Ouahhh toutes mes excuses...j'ai eu acces a la page de ce forum via google...j'ai du manquer quelque chose ou je n'ai tout simplement pas fait attention.



Tu as quoi, comme Livebox ? Une Sagem ?


----------



## knorfnk (25 Novembre 2008)

En effet. Même avec iGetter, ça continue de même.
iGetter enraye un peu le problème sans le régler.


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2008)

knorfnk a dit:


> En effet. Même avec iGetter, ça continue de même.
> iGetter enraye un peu le problème sans le régler.



Il est clair que iGetter ne peut pas régler à lui seul le problème de la Livebox, il ne fait que le pallier. Il faudra que Orange se bouge les fesses, parce que là ça fait un bon moment que ça dure. Si rien n'est fait, je vais aller rendre ce machin à Orange (il semblerait que seules les Sagem soient touchées, et pas les Inventel).

Mais iGetter a un système de reprises très efficace, il relance le téléchargement jusqu'à sa fin, sans que tu n'aies à t'en occuper. Il m'est arrivé de constater qu'il s'y était repris à dix ou quinze fois pour télécharger des fichiers que plusieurs centaines de Mo. Sans iGetter, cela aurait été un vrai cauchemard.
Il peut arriver que le lien soit brisé, et là effectivement iGetter est en échec, il faut relancer soi-même le téléchargement, mais c'est quand même rare.

Sinon, tu peux te connecter en ethernet, en attendant que Orange règle le problème...


----------



## knorfnk (30 Novembre 2008)

En ethernet?
En effet c'est à essayerle problème est que ma livebox n'est pas du tout dans un endroit où je peux mettre mon macbook (non non pas un frigo). Mais ça à la limite c'est mon problème héhé!
Mon déménagement approchant je vais tout simplement changer d'opérateur, ce qui règlera beaucoup de problèmes.
Merci à vous


----------

